# With Memory Lane out of the picture, who



## bricycle (May 3, 2018)

is gonna be our "Main Squeeze" for original Whizzer goodies?


----------



## catfish (May 3, 2018)

Good question.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 3, 2018)

WE HAVE A WHIZZER EXPERT IN MY AREA.
DEPENDING WHAT YOUR NEEDS ARE, I WILL
ASK HIM IF HE WILL TAKE YOUR CALLS.
HE IS NOT A CABER AND DOES NOT TRAVEL OUT OF STATE.
PLEASE EMAIL ME DIRECT AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOUR
LOOKING FOR AND I WILL GIVE HIM A CALL.
WESPINCHOT@YAHOO.COM


----------



## bricycle (May 4, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> WE HAVE A WHIZZER EXPERT IN MY AREA.
> DEPENDING WHAT YOUR NEEDS ARE, I WILL
> ASK HIM IF HE WILL TAKE YOUR CALLS.
> HE IS NOT A CABER AND DOES NOT TRAVEL OUT OF STATE.
> ...



Thank you.


----------

